# Is there anyway i can download a *cough* unofficial windows 7 version?



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Im fed up with vista and was thinking about upgrading to windows 7 but at £72 i cant really afford it. Would a downloaded version from a site like piratebay work?


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not a fan of doing that personally, but my fiance has a downloaded version of Windows 7. He has to download all the updates for Windows manually and if you don't do it right, it'll start glitching up and giving you a "Warning: Your copy of Windows is not genuine!" error. I'm not super computer literate so I just stick with Vista automatically updating for me 

I did hear that Windows 8 is coming out on October 26th and is gonna be only 39 dollars (£24, I think?) to upgrade from a previous Windows, so maybe wait for that?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I would save up your money and buy windows 7. from what I read, windows 8 sucks.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

You can download a legit version, from somewhere like digital river, but you'll need to _fix_ it yourself,
google actually is your friend, and so is daz loader


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Google will give you your answer almost Immediately just got to download it burn it onto a disk and install then just download an activator to activate it permanently and get rid of the "Warning: Your copy of Windows is not genuine!" message and the watermark.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

If you search enough in the Internet you could find a beta copy of Windows 7 but I think Microsoft removed all of the download links. 

If you're tired of Vista you could just download a skin pack to customize your current OS into Mac OSX, Linux, or Windows 98 if you're hipster.

Staying with Vista would be my opinion.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

You could always use Linux. It's free to all and is actually really good if you're using the right distro.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Using a pirated copy of any Windows is a terrible idea. Your computer cannot get upgraded by Microsoft with service packs, patches, and any other vital upgrades that would keep your OS running. Microsoft will automatically detect your bootleg software and prevent you from getting any services.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

screw services. my old windows 7 was pirated.

just find a torrent


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

kc1895 said:


> Using a pirated copy of any Windows is a terrible idea. Your computer cannot get upgraded by Microsoft with service packs, patches, and any other vital upgrades that would keep your OS running. Microsoft will automatically detect your bootleg software and prevent you from getting any services.


hmm... *cough* pretty sure thats incorret *cough*

....you didnt hear it from me :um


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

MiMiK said:


> hmm... *cough* pretty sure thats incorret *cough*
> 
> ....you didnt hear it from me :um


Are you saying that you've "seen" an "unpurchased" copy of Windows with the ability to download upgrades? Personally, that has not been my experience. I've even been to computer shops that sold cheaper versions, claiming to have legit licenses, but it was still detected by Microsoft to be fake. I've also tried hubs to get a Vista home, but with the same results. So please enlighten me as to how you can pull out a unique license thats verifiable by Microsoft without ever having purchased it, especially if hundreds of other people are using the exact same key with the same copy.


----------



## aaustin747 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ubuntu for the win.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

OEM version of Windows 7 is like 100$


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

kc1895 said:


> Are you saying that you've "seen" an "unpurchased" copy of Windows with the ability to download upgrades? Personally, that has not been my experience.


I have seen such a rare creature myself, actually. I am not sure why it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't, because I have also seen the 'your copy of windows is not genuine' issue. I imagine the distinction is that when it works the PC is running a genuine copy of the operating system software but with an illegally obtained product key.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

kc1895 said:


> So please enlighten me as to how you can pull out a unique license thats _verifiable_ by Microsoft without ever having purchased it, especially if hundreds of other people are using the exact same key with the same copy.


i dont want to go into much detail here but, all you really have to do is change a couple files and it tricks the windows validation tool into thinking you have a genuine copy of windows [theres even cracks that fully remove the ability for microsoft to check your copy of windows]. fully functional OS

[Disclaimer]
Piracy is illegal
I do not condone piracy in any of it's forms nor encourage anyone to use illegaly obtained software, music, movies or any other kind of material subject to copyright laws.
[End disclaimer]


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You gotta make sure you turn off auto updates, and choose updates manually--that way you can avoid updates that interfere with your _"licence"_. That said, I started getting this warning: "your windows isn't genuine" recently, but all I have to do is press cancel every 4 hours or so. I could probably fix it but I'm lazy. :b


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

MAK key

That is all.


----------

